# Remnants of Mei-Kanas



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi All

as much as i am enjoying my ork army every now and then my mind wanders to the eldar army i gave up on.

all sitting there unpainted, unloved and gathering dust.

so i have decided to paint them as a change of pace from painting orks.

i think i have a colour scheme i think im happy with but i wanted your guys opinion
here is mr tester guardian (i say tester guardian to explain the scetchy painting.)

















and yes that is the OLD style guardian my Eldar collection is old and includes metal and lead models alike.
His head changed colour about 4 times it was purple then white then settled on the ice blue

things i expect to do in this log

1: figure out an army name
2ost a list of current eldar units i own (none of which are painted... not well anyway)
3:take a walk down memory lane.

i wont be converting to much with these so will just be a painted Eldar Army(thats what orks are for)

let me know what you think of the colour scheme and please make suggestions of what might be good.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Great to see you take on the Eldar! As for me the Eldar is all about painting and orks about converting. They complement eachother very well. Now for your test-scheme. 

I'm not 100% sure about the pink on the armour. I think it would work better with only blue/purple. Instead keep the pink as a spot-colour and use it on cloths and maybe spiritstones. Also I'm not fond of guns with the same scheme as the armour, it blend together and hard to pick out. Try to have it all blue instead and have less blue on the acctual model. Maybe only helmet, shoulders and knees. The barrel on the Gun could be a metallic or bone. 
The blue is though a very nice colour that will light up any battlefield they set their feet on. 

Good luck!


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

I like this scheme, probably because it's close to the one I use for my Slaaneshi Daemons (which is quite fluffy and funny for Eldars :biggrin: ).


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

The pink is fine on your scheme its like a giant f**k you to Slaanesh :biggrin:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Colour scheme looks good but that blue looks to need another coat to get it flat. Apart from that are you planning any haliquens? Some eldar clowns to go with the ork clowns?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Great to see you take on the Eldar! As for me the Eldar is all about painting and orks about converting. They complement eachother very well. Now for your test-scheme.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure about the pink on the armour. I think it would work better with only blue/purple. Instead keep the pink as a spot-colour and use it on cloths and maybe spiritstones. Also I'm not fond of guns with the same scheme as the armour, it blend together and hard to pick out. Try to have it all blue instead and have less blue on the acctual model. Maybe only helmet, shoulders and knees. The barrel on the Gun could be a metallic or bone.
> The blue is though a very nice colour that will light up any battlefield they set their feet on.
> ...


yeah im feeling a bit more confident with my painting so lets ruin some eldar

I will Probably try another Couple with less / no pink see how it turns out. The pink was the bit i wasnt sure of so i might take another crack



alt-f4 said:


> I like this scheme, probably because it's close to the one I use for my Slaaneshi Daemons (which is quite fluffy and funny for Eldars :biggrin: ).


ha ha oh yeah hadn't thought of that. those are some nice looking deamons




the_barwn said:


> The pink is fine on your scheme its like a giant f**k you to Slaanesh :biggrin:


F**K YOU SLAANESH yeah i feel better






Battman said:


> Colour scheme looks good but that blue looks to need another coat to get it flat. Apart from that are you planning any haliquens? Some eldar clowns to go with the ork clowns?


i will do another coat but i quite like the speckly blue seems like he has a frosty face

Harlequins would be good just to really blur the line.




Now i just found several boxes of eldar from many years ago. here is my first attempt at counting them
i bought a few models then bought a massive box of them off someone for £60 so im really not sure what there is

1X Farseer (metal)
2X Avatar of khaine (Both Metal)
30X Guardians (15XNew Plastic, 11x old all same stance, 4 metal)
16xRangers..scouts..(Metal)
6xWarlocks(Metal)
8XSwooping hawks(Metal)
2xSwooping Hawk exach (metal)
6XDire Avengers(Metal)
10xstriking scorpions(metal)
2xscorpion exachs(metal)
7xwarpspiders(metal)
2xspiderexach(uh metal)
6x Grav cannon crew and 2 grav cannon platforms(still metal)
5x Wriath guard(metal ... is that one lead?)
1xHarlequin death jester (wax.. just kidding its metal)
1xfuegan the burning lance(ahh god more metal)
1xeldar reaper missing his gun(Why metal there is so much)
1x wraith lord(made from super practical Metal)
1xWarwalker(God damn metal again)
3xGrav Tanks (1 i gave to grim and is now a dakka jet)
20xJet bikes(i think i dont know there are so many parts)
3/4x vipers(again there are just parts everywhere)

and a metric shit tonne of bits possibly full models i think more guardians are in there.

Guess how many of them are painted... NONE NOT A DAMN ONE IS PAINTED JUST BASED.

now i remember why i was put off doing this.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> yeah im feeling a bit more confident with my painting so lets ruin some eldar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's quite a bit. I would think over what you want from this army. How would you like to play it? Then sell some of it off to buy newer kits. Might easen up the motivation.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm so thats the effect for the minitures. Something different for sure, but up to you in the end.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i think im just going to work through them.

pick a squad and work on it that way.

will have to get a new eldar codex though i have 2nd and 3rd edition codex knocking about somewhere and i dont think they will do.

in honesty what do you think i need to correct army wise.
for the amount of special units i would expect there to be more guardians in my opinion but that might just be my ork brain talking.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Eldar often have a lot of elite troops but in light of the newest codex better list probably take advantage of the more powerful units such as the jetbikes with heavy weapons or even some of the craziness in the form of "D" weapons. But apart from that i don't have much of an idea maybe check the eldar lists for ideas.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Working from your list. 

1X Farseer (metal) Go in any list.
2X Avatar of khaine (Both Metal) Have his uses but easy to out manouver. 
30X Guardians (15XNew Plastic, 11x old all same stance, 4 metal) They need some Heavy weapons, add the crew and grav platforms here. 3x 12 Guardians with brightlance give you much needed anti-tank, EML for all commers or scatter laser for anti-horde. 
16xRangers..scouts..(Metal) Have their uses in most list. 
6xWarlocks(Metal) Join with the Guardians for buffs and more WC-Dices.
8XSwooping hawks(Metal) Best used in a squad of 5+exarch to give them a large pieplate to throw around each turn. 
2xSwooping Hawk exach (metal) Se above
6XDire Avengers(Metal) Cheep Little unit that can take a Wave Serpent as transport. 
10xstriking scorpions(metal) Good against hordes.
2xscorpion exachs(metal)
7xwarpspiders(metal) You could need one more to have to units of 5, exarch inclueded that can jump around hitting rear armour. 
2xspiderexach(uh metal)
6x Grav cannon crew and 2 grav cannon platforms(still metal) If these are the smaller platforms use them with the Guardians as above. If not, have them on their own. D-blast is not to be sniffed at. 
5x Wriath guard(metal ... is that one lead?) Keepers, hard hitting and can take the hitting back. Joined by Fuegan you have a strong unit that can blow up anything in shooting and Fuegan can take the heat in melee.
1xHarlequin death jester (wax.. just kidding its metal) 
1xfuegan the burning lance(ahh god more metal) Se above
1xeldar reaper missing his gun(Why metal there is so much)
1x wraith lord(made from super practical Metal) Give him a Heavy weapon of some sort. 
1xWarwalker(God damn metal again) Two slots of Heavy weapons. 
3xGrav Tanks (1 i gave to grim and is now a dakka jet) What types?
20xJet bikes(i think i dont know there are so many parts) best used in small squads for last turn objective grabbing. 
3/4x vipers(again there are just parts everywhere) keep them cheep and give them range. 

Without knowing what weapon loadouts the hevier units have there is difficult to give any firm advice. Their tanks is realy good and you could have on squad of 20 Guardians with 2 grav platforms and then have a unit of 12 or 11+ warlock in a wave serpent as DT. Then, like the DA you have two tanks on the field with massive fire Power and they can disembark onto objectives late game. Equiped right I Think you have most what you need. 
Look for ranged anti-hordes, a Farseer on jetbike is better than on foot. He can go faster where his Powers are needed.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Working from your list.
> 3xGrav Tanks (1 i gave to grim and is now a dakka jet) What types?
> 
> 3/4x vipers(again there are just parts everywhere) keep them cheep and give them range.
> ...


currently they have no weapon loadouts they are just pieces.
ive got the pieces for 2 prism tank turrets (old and metal just how i like them)
and have the parts to make them all standard falcon grav tanks instead i think

Vipers im not sure what they are equipped with if they are even equipped with anything they are in so many pieces dont even remember what weapons they can have.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> currently they have no weapon loadouts they are just pieces.
> ive got the pieces for 2 prism tank turrets (old and metal just how i like them)
> and have the parts to make them all standard falcon grav tanks instead i think
> 
> Vipers im not sure what they are equipped with if they are even equipped with anything they are in so many pieces dont even remember what weapons they can have.


Prism's are realy good but I would stay away from the Falcon. Try to convert them into Wave Serpents instead, you could easy change from prism to Serpents whatever the need.

Edit: The wraithguard can take a Wave Serpent as dedicated transport. They are bulky so you can have 6 of them or 5 +character. Good to have the unit reach the enemy since they are slow on their own.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> I'm not 100% sure about the pink on the armour. I think it would work better with only blue/purple. Instead keep the pink as a spot-colour and use it on cloths and maybe spiritstones. Also I'm not fond of guns with the same scheme as the armour, it blend together and hard to pick out. Try to have it all blue instead and have less blue on the acctual model. Maybe only helmet, shoulders and knees. The barrel on the Gun could be a metallic or bone.
> The blue is though a very nice colour that will light up any battlefield they set their feet on.
> 
> Good luck!


took out the pink and yep i think it looks better without seems to be more subtle





Battman said:


> Colour scheme looks good but that blue looks to need another coat to get it flat.


You were correct i think i have improved with the newer ones 



i went and bought more paints to try and blend a bit better and removed the pink and i think its a great improvement.

here is the outcome i would love to hear people thoughts especially if you prefer purple Helmet or blue Helmet or dont like either










Still need to do their guns and Bases will do them later

Was thinking snowy Bases dont know why i just get a snowy feel fom the models/


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah your right looks much better still a little speckled but thats what you wanted. Well done.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

These look awesome! I prefer the blue helmet option. The repainting was definitely an improvement!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks good! Go for the blue helmet!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Battman said:


> Yeah your right looks much better still a little speckled but thats what you wanted. Well done.


should be able to sort that with a bit of practice.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd keep a mix, both colour schemes look like part of the same army. Have one squad of guardians in one scheme and the other the other. Maybe Storm Guardians as purple helmet and the guardian defenders as the blue. I know that you had some metal guardians with cc weapons knocking around originally.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a good Idea Grim I've got enough spare arms and weapons knocking about to convert this purple eldar into a close combat guy.

would it look weird to have old and new Guardians mixed together in one squad?.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> That's a good Idea Grim I've got enough spare arms and weapons knocking about to convert this purple eldar into a close combat guy.
> 
> would it look weird to have old and new Guardians mixed together in one squad?.


Maybe, but you could just come up with a fluff reason for it. Some quick ideas for that - small craftworld, a brutal fight with (random race) nearly saw them overrun and a lot of their crafting capability was destroyed and hasn't been able to be repaired yet. Maybe they are a more religious craftworld that despises Vaul (maybe they are just way too into Khaine) so people look down on crafting and few people choose to become exarchs down that path. Or, maybe they spent a lot of time separated from the craftworld and just haven't had time to restock in decades. I'm sure you could come up with something!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok so finished these 2 and working on the rest of the squad.

will base them all together


















will hold updates until i got a bit more to show

Also forgot how flimsy eldar arms are just would not stay together.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

after many attempts at getting a colour scheme i like, i finally have a technique i am happy with



so to take a break from painting the same guardian over and over again i decided to paint one of the tanks i have 










not gonna lie this has taken me a really really really reaaaally long time to get it to this state
i will post which paints i used but i am not near them atm

so started with the main shell selecting which which areas i wanted to shade in

































after that i did the driver but i didnt know how the window attached so i had to ask 
















added little details such as details to the pilots hud








you wont see this to much but i thought it would be good

and here he is in his place
















Doesn't he look Happy

Moving onto painting gunner and turret

















gave this guy a targeting screen to look at








and sat him in his turret which was painted the same as the main hull

















you can see where this is going just continued doing it piece by piece next was the prism then the underside and engines 



















thats all i got so far need to do the antenna and the nose gun.

once ive done that i will most likely go back and redo all the poor pieces on it that need work

like i said ill post what Paint i used for what so you can do a better job than i did


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok got the final photos for the prism tank.


























ok so i said i would say what i used 










for the blue
started with 
Aldorf Guard Blue
and did a thin coat of that all over
then Drackenhof Nightshade wash
then went back over with the Aldorf on the raised bits (thin layer again)
then on teh parts i want to fade i did a thin layer of hoeth blue did several to slowly raise the brightness
final one was lothern blue on the tippy top layer again keep it thin keep it safe

once all that was done stepped back and took a photo.... then realised it still really obvious layer so went back with thinned Aldorf over the Hoeth line
and a thinned hoeth over the lothern line
just to blur it slightly
Don't worry if you accidentally fill in the creases where the wash has settled after all is done its best to go over the creases with a detail brush and the wash


Spirit stones








First off Mechite Red
then evil sunz scarlet
finished off with Troll slayer Orange
yay


Prism Crystal










Abaddon Black 
then Loren Forest very watery then hang the prism up with the point facing down, do several layers you are happy with the depth
Then Warboss Green same tactic as the Loren hang up with the point down with watery green
then Moot Green rinse and repeat as before.
Final item underhive ash on the point


those are the main point ... i know no one asked how i did it but thought it was worth mentioning

if you got any question feel free to ask next post should be the finished cloned guardians


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok random post. finished my group of clones .

practice guardians several attempts to get the paint right i went with the more colourful eldar on the front row. 











i may one day go back and re do the other eldar but as tester ones im not too fussed about them at the moment.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome all to the Eldar Museum

I am the curator of this Museum Dr Honka von squekerisum 

we will be looking back to when some of you were mere glints in the milkmans eye.

back in 1990s they released a bunch of models made from all sorts of poisonous things like lead.

this is where our first piece is from here we have the striking scorpions










circa 1990 and 1991 these were back in the days when scorps looked nimble and before they were placed in bizarre positions.

at the same time they also released these metal guardians you can see the identical stance close combat guardians looking badass with their las pistols.... yes las pistols this was way back in 2nd edition when you could give them las pistols.










and the next item is a special piece which was given to my by my lovely brother Grim. can only described as "The judderman"








still a work in progress
this little guys is particularly kool as its the same age as me.

and thats all for now in the eldar Museum join us again to see some models who were made before some of you were.
and the reason that so many model makers back then were very sick from lead poisoning 

BYE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good honka, you're really plowing through these.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Grim ive really been enjoying painting these.

ok so i had a long list of stuff to do round the flat today and a lot of things to get ready for my trip to the states.

so of course i spent the entire day watching youtube and painting some new models.

I started by doing 2 more Scorps still need to do the bases but brings me up to a usable squad hooray









But i spent most of the day working on a Ork killing Machine. so i worked on a war walker. 
as its me of course its the old possibly lead model circa 1992 or 1994 weighs a tonne and had to pin it to the base or it would not stay.

















i think the legs was a bit misshapen and is leaning forward a lot. but with double scatter lasers we should be able to thin a rampaging ork horde.

well i will be away for a few weeks for work so might not be updating for a while.
depends if i can be bothered to take something to paint with me and i think that i can't take lead items with me.... ill have to look into that .

anyway thats all for know


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Old timey war walkers look good. As with the progress. Keep it coming.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Battman

i have decided to do some more eldar today have spent couple days converting and painting Ork Vehicles so i decided to paint an eldar for a change of pace.


so here we have the old Farseer Model from around 1991 on till i dunno when they stopped him. forgot to check his tab before i based him so dunno when this one was from


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving all the old-school minis. They bring me back. Particularly nice job on the Farseer.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good stuff there Honka, brings back memories, I'm really liking however your grav tank, very good effect you got using a brush, keep it up


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi All back after nearly a year.

been super busy lot of stuff been going on.

and brother Grimzag has requested a apoc battle but i want to field my eldar. so there is going to be some work on that.

so here we have the collection of 1994 metal wraith Guard












i think they are slightly shorter than the newer ones but they still look the same.











only issue i had with these was whoever had them before me bent parts of them out of shape before glueing them so some of the parts don't line up










Hopefully this is the start of some regular updates so i can work through my lump of models.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Good stuff! That is definitely my era of 40k.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

DaisyDuke said:


> Good stuff! That is definitely my era of 40k.


back in the day when nearly every model was metal and taking your army to a battle was a serious workout.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome back. Nice minis to mark your return.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey everybody im back.

and we have some more models from the past next up we have 2 rangers from around 1989 - 1994.











Originally these were eldar scouts cant remeber when the name changed 











these are 2 of 16 that im going to slowly paint up.
these 2 were testers see i could effectively paint up in winter camo.

shame the blue bits and the glowing red stones would give them away


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ah there we go. 
Photobucket got me as well.
I was surprised that it blocked everyone else but had left my photo's but I'm guessing they are slowly working there way through accounts


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok its been a while since i've posted.

i kinda stopped after all the images i had were lost but i decided to try again and start from here.


Last time i posted this was the current status of the old school eldar










Since then i have had an apocalypse battle and required more so here it is now

Heavy Hitters Shelf:
2 Fire Prism Tanks
2 Wraithlords (one with bright lance one with star cannon)
8 wraithguard
Asurman









The Bulk Shelf
1x Farseer
7x Warlocks
19x Guardian Defenders with 2 xGrav Platforms (Bright lance and star cannon)
8 Guardian Storm
1x D-cannon Crew
2x war walkers (1x twin scatter lasers, 1with Bright lance and star Cannon)










The Elites Shelf:
16x Striking Scorpions 
18x Rangers
15x Swooping Hawks
5x Jet Bikes









I'm gonna try and do more updating
i am currently working on another 5 Jetbikes. which only leaves 17 more to do after that

I'm sticking with the old school Models makes collecting a little harder but a lot more fun for me.

the Orks are on a bit of a break as i dont really know where i want to go with them But ill come back to them eventually


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

I have returned after a few moons.









Much change has occurred in this time i find myself turning to the Eldar for salvation.
(Mostly only had access to my Eldar for the last year so I've painted them)

I shall return to regular updates Hopefully once im back in stable employment but for now you will have to survive / put up with occasional army updates.

Again i will try to do some more close up images of specific units and keep updated as i drag my way through the old school world of eldar collecting

So here is what i have achieved in the last year.










First up we have the Prism tanks and vypers








The left most tank was my first attempt after that ive worked on improving my blending technique. 
The turret on the right is an objective marker that was on a tank off ebay. Unfortunatly the turret was melted slightly so it was no good
And the 2 vypers missing their wind screens

Pulling Back we have the Jetbike swarm








missing only 2 jetbikes to make a full 3 squads 

Panning to the right a bit we have the Swooping hawks, The wraith lords, and war walkers








Need some wings for the 3rd edition swooping Hawks but have a full squad of first editions.
int the Background the two second edition wraithlords are lead by a rogue trader "Warbot / Vampire Class Spirit Warrior" (Dunno the correct term as i cant tell from online)
And then we have the three old war walkers 2 rogue trader and 1 2nd edition

Lets move onto the hq and guards








We have the a collection of the old farseer and warlocks, to the right we have Asurmen (missing his banner )
behind them we have the 8 metal wraithguard (5 more to be painted to be added to it)

Then we have some troops








Here we have the 20 strong eldar Rangers unit. to the left we have the old school d cannon and crew
And then we have 2 of the 4 squads of eldar guardians


Here we have the last few Pics

























Items not addressed we have in purple the guardians storm squad which i have yet to find useful
and the large group of striking scorpions

Last up are the works in Progress








We have 2 falcon grav tanks in progress which need thier turrets Finished
3 guardians to finish off the guardian squads just need to paint the arms.

That's it For now Let Me know if you want any close ups on specific models of units ive Glossed over.

Like i said Im going to really try to do more regular updates but it Has been difficult 

Its Good to be Back

HONK SQEEEEEK HONK


----------

